# CE Scheme and retaining welfare



## netz (29 Apr 2011)

Hi, Ive asked this before and got good information from the reply, but was wondering if anyone knows if the rule on CE scheme and keeping full invalidity pension plus secondary benefits has been changed recently - as most other SW payments have been put on reduced payment when taking up CE employment. Just been offered CE, but as invalidity was so hard to get, I dont want to give it up for a year and fight to have it back when CE is finished. Any advice or links appreciated. I have read the post on welfare.ie but it hasnt been updated in a while so Im unsure if rules have been changed. - Thanks!!


----------



## Black Sheep (30 Apr 2011)

Firstly you must get the written approval from SW before accepting a CE scheme. 

As your Invalidity Pension is a *non* means tested payment you will continue to get the full rate (for the present anyhow) while on CE scheme.

Secondary Benefits:- Household Benefit Package and Free travel remain but Fuel Allowance, Medical Card and Rent Allowance may be affected


----------



## Jane Doe (13 May 2011)

Black Sheep said:


> Firstly you must get the written approval from SW before accepting a CE scheme.
> 
> As your Invalidity Pension is a *non* means tested payment you will continue to get the full rate (for the present anyhow) while on CE scheme.
> 
> Secondary Benefits:- Household Benefit Package and Free travel remain but Fuel Allowance, Medical Card and Rent Allowance may be affected


are you sure medical card may be affected?


----------



## Black Sheep (13 May 2011)

Re CE scheme and Invalidity Pension. Apologies I think I may lead you astray.

*FÁS Community Employment*

  A single adult Community Employment allowance is €208 (2011). This is paid even if you have dependants. As this exceeds the €120 rehabilitative earnings threshold, half of your allowance between €120 and €208 (2011) is assessed as means and your Disability Allowance or Blind Pension payment is reduced. *Invalidity Pension *and Disability Benefit are *paid in full but you may be liable for Income Tax. *
  Other benefits you may be getting are affected as follows: 
*Secondary Benefit* *Disability* *Allowance* *Blind Pension * *Invalidity Pension* *Illness Benefit*     Fuel Allowance       Retain        Retain       Lose       Lose     Rent Supplement       Will be affected        Will be affected        Will be affected 
              Will be affected 
            Household Benefits Package       Retain       Retain       Retain       People getting Illness Benefit do not qualify         for the Household Benefits Package     Medical Card       Retain       Retain       Retain       Retain     Mobility Allowance       Retain       Retain       Retain       Retain     Blind Welfare Allowance       Retain       Retain       Retain       Retain


----------

